
Entrepreneurshit. The Blog Post on What It’s Really Like. - BerislavLopac
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2012/11/18/entrepreneurshit-the-blog-post-on-what-its-really-like/
======
benologist
AKA the blog post currently on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4800776>

~~~
BerislavLopac
Ah! And I was careful to clean the tracking noise from the URL and counted on
Hacker News to catch if it was previously submitted. They should really add
that to the site by default...

